# *CANCELLED 11th December Lincolnshire Meet*



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I think it's about time we all got together again. As most of you guys seem to live around Grantham I don't mind driving out that way. Has anyone got any preferred meeting places. I can do most Wednesdays or Saturdays in Late November/ Early December.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm in Ben, December might be better for me though

PeTTe, wesTTy?????


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Ben
Count us in if its December 8) Howard


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

December it is then. See who else is intrested, maybe meetup around Belvoir again?


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

if i order my car today i will be up for this. i live in grantham


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

grahamharper said:


> if i order my car today i will be up for this. i live in grantham


 8)


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

XXMetal said:


> grahamharper said:
> 
> 
> > if i order my car today i will be up for this. i live in grantham
> ...


picking car up saturday 6th Nov


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Right guys and girls, I can do either the 4th or the 11th December. Meet up at Belvior castle again :wink: Go for a bit of a cruise to some nice pubs; find somewhere to eat later on. How does that sound?


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

Whatcha all,

Count us in for december. Be nice to catch up with you all again.

Where has the bloody time gone this year?????

cheers

peTTe 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

sorry Ben, Saturday's are not very good for us  what, with the footy and other commitments it doesn't give us much play time in the TT


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

OK what wednesdays can you do?


ColDiTT said:


> sorry Ben, Saturday's are not very good for us  what, with the footy and other commitments it doesn't give us much play time in the TT


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Shall we wait and see what interest there is for the 2 dates you mentioned and if it's a no go then we'll look at alternatives.

So far for either 4th or 11th there is:

xxmetal
Mr & Mrs H
PeTTe
grahamharper?

It'd be a same to change it just for me as others may not be able to make it on a Wednesday :?

:?


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

cant really do week days

weekends are fine


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

Have we got a date sorted out yet :?:

 :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Which is better for you?


XXMetal said:


> 4th or the 11th December





grahamharper said:


> Have we got a date sorted out yet :?:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm easy :lol:


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

has the date been sorted yet :?:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Ok lets go for 11th December. Meet at Belvoir castle for 11. Who's up for that?


----------



## mercedes_SLK (Feb 9, 2004)

what day is the 11th Ben

I know, really bloody lazy not to look in my diary, but it is downstairs in the Kitchen at the mo!!! :lol:

will be up for it, if i am on nights and it is a weekday or defo if it is a weekend

cheers all

peTTe


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

It's a saturday peTTe.

So thats:

XXMetal
mercedes_SLK


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Ben it's a no show for me I'm affraid  we're at home to Reading that day :?

Have a good meet anyway 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone else?


----------



## grahamharper (Sep 25, 2004)

sorry cant make it mate - the only weekend i have to work :? :?


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

aaahhh Ben you tried sooo hard to get this one going, is it still on :?: 
Howard The sad and lonely cruise :!:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Seems dead to me H :? :x


----------

